# Synce + pda via USB, pppd dosn't start

## assente

Synce doesn't work for me via Bluetooth --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-284821-highlight-synce+qtek.html

So I hope to be more lucky with USB connection.

I read various howtos on synce's site and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Synchronize_PocketPC_and_Evolution#Synchronization

Here what I do:

```

#dmesg

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

ipaq 1-1:1.0: PocketPC PDA converter detected

usb 1-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0

# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bb4:0a07 High Tech Computer Corp.

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom Speed Touch ISDN

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

# synce-serial-config /dev/ttyUB0

You can now run synce-serial-start to start a serial connection.

$dccm

# synce-serial-start

synce-serial-start is now waiting for your device to connect

dmesg

(no pppd news)

```

why pppd doesn't start?

I'd like to see a log like this  :Twisted Evil: 

```

Feb  5 18:40:45 [synce-serial-start] Executing '/usr/sbin/pppd call synce-device'

 Feb  5 18:40:45 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

 Feb  5 18:40:46 [pppd] Serial connection established.

 Feb  5 18:40:46 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

 Feb  5 18:40:46 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/usb/tts/0

 Feb  5 18:40:46 [pppd] local  IP address 192.168.131.102

 Feb  5 18:40:46 [pppd] remote IP address 192.168.131.201

 Feb  5 18:40:48 [dccm] Connection from 192.168.131.201 accepted

 Feb  5 18:40:48 [dccm] Talking to 'Pocket_PC_1', a PocketPC device of type PH10A

```

----------

## undrwater

Couple of things i've noticed...

 *Quote:*   

> # synce-serial-config /dev/ttyUB0

 

Should be

```
 # synce-serial-config /dev/ttyUSB0
```

shouldn't it?

Also, have you added usb networking support to your kernel?

----------

## assente

thank you for your reply, so I put  /dev/ttyUB0 because (udev?) i have only this usb device in /dev

 :Confused: 

----------

## undrwater

 *assente wrote:*   

> thank you for your reply, so I put  /dev/ttyUB0 because (udev?) i have only this usb device in /dev
> 
> 

 

This from your dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
> 
> ipaq 1-1:1.0: PocketPC PDA converter detected
> 
> usb 1-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0 

 

This device should show when you press the sync button, or when the device is on and attached to the usb port.

You also didn't mention if you included usb networking in your kernel.

----------

## assente

I don't have /dev/ttyUSB0, please help me!!

----------

## bruzzler

use /dev/tts/USB0 since this is the device you are looking for.

----------

